# Windows Media Player Problem!



## Yankees368 (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey, when i try and play any WMA or MP3 in Windows Media Player (9) in XP home, it tells me "Windows media player cannot play the file. The file is either corrupt or the player does not support the format." 0xC00D1199: Cannot play the file. I dont have system restore enabled...and reinstalling windows didnt work. HELP!


----------



## Slick Nick (Jul 15, 2003)

I would recommend that you download and install the latest version of WMP from the Microsoft website. That should fix your problem. The download link is below. Cheers.

Get WMP here


----------



## Yankees368 (Oct 25, 2003)

nope...dosent fix the problem. Ive tried re-installing it several times.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe its the file you're trying to play.


----------



## Yankees368 (Oct 25, 2003)

Nope, the files are not corrupted.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Try this one, and see if it does the same:

http://play.mp3.com/cgi-bin/play/pl...P9kewiOuzGsUjLYftcq6Y.I-/Tranquility_Bass.mp3

Also, have a look at this:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;814129

And found this in the FAQ's



> If you receive a message that contains error codes 0xC00D0BB8 or 0xC00D1199 when trying to play an MP3 file, the problem might be because the file has a header that the Player cannot read. The file either has a compressed or unsynchronized ID3 header or contains ID3v2 data, which the Player does not support for security reasons. For unsynchronized ID3 headers, see article 814129, "Error in Windows Media Player 9 Series When You Play Specific MP3 Files," in the Microsoft Knowledge Base.
> For compressed headers or other ID3v2 data, you can use a tag editing program to remove the information. For example, you can use the Advanced WMA Workshop, available from the
> LitexMedia Web site.  Or, you can use Winamp 2.x, available from the Winamp Web site. First, open the file in Winamp. Next, in the Playlist window, right-click the file, click File Info, and clear the ID3v1 tag and ID3v2 tag check boxes, and then click Update. You should then be able to play the file in Windows Media Player.


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...=TOPISSUES&question=TOPISSUES2#NAME_TOPISSUES

Regards

eddie


----------

